# Looking for some more fish...



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't get many more but maybe a few small ones. I've got a planted 75 gal tank with a couple schools of tetras, some danios, and 2 angels. Other then a pair of platys and some otto's... I think I'm done. Can anyone think of something else that would fit in nicely with that set up?


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

get some loaches. That way if you somehow get snails from your plants, the loaches will eat them for you...


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

By the sound of things....you could do a school of cories. You don't have anything on the bottom.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I like loaches a lot, especially clown's but was told my tank (75g) was too small.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

James0816 said:


> By the sound of things....you could do a school of cories. You don't have anything on the bottom.


What kind of corie?


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

ah, well. My tank is only a 29 gallon tank, and I have a Golden Dojo Loach, and no one told me my tank was too small for it. Then again, maybe because the clown and the dojo have such different shapes and sizes from each other. I'd look into that, because it seems the loaches really come in handy.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can do Yoyo loaches, but personally I prefer cories. There are many species available so you can pick and choose from whats available unless you want a certain kind and have to do mail order.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

weather loaches would be fine


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a few leopard cories. theyre great in a school of 3+


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any school of cories would be fine....maybe except dwarfs. You can look at Emerald's, Peppered, julies, etc.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

I have three Juli cories, and they are really fun to watch. I only got the loach because of the snail I saw in my tank (which he took care of in short order.) He is really fun to watch, too, especially when the weather is changing! He went nuts when it rained the other day


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Get dojo loaches. They are so cool. They look like little eels and they school. They sell them online and at most LPS.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you decide to go with cories, check the temperature requirements for the ones that appeal to you. Unfortunately, many cories are not good for the temperatures that people run in their tanks. Many cories are not fully tropical.


----------

